# Buckeye, Live Oak Burl, HRB Bolts



## manbuckwal (Jan 24, 2015)

Cpl minis alongside a full size Live Oak Burl bolt . The HRB was an edge cut off the big piece I bought from Cliff . The live oak was soaked in with CA before turning bcuz it was a lil on the fragile side and not stabilized . The buckeye is for my aunt .
Thanks for looking. !

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice Tom!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 24, 2015)

Always like looking at your pens Tom, you do a great job on them...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 24, 2015)

All are fantastic Tom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 24, 2015)

Looks good Tom. I just ordered more of the minis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 24, 2015)

Those look great! You should do a picture of just the mini ones for the pen catalog.......


----------



## Tclem (Jan 24, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Those look great! You should do a picture of just the mini ones for the pen catalog.......


Well thanks a lot. That was my plan next week. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 24, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Those look great! You should do a picture of just the mini ones for the pen catalog.......



Thats a good idea.



Tclem said:


> Well thanks a lot. That was my plan next week. Lol



Its all yours Tony !


----------



## Tclem (Jan 24, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Thats a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Its all yours Tony !


Oh yeah. Ow I have to do all the work. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 24, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Oh yeah. Ow I have to do all the work. Lol


 Thats what happns when you speak up lol. You're a turning machine, u can do it !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Seaba (Jan 25, 2015)

Great looking pens Tom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 25, 2015)

Great looking timbers on those.
Nice to see the bolt handle and clip properly orientated too.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

